# Ro water and chemistry shrimp tank



## Ryouku2015 (29 Jun 2019)

Hi im moving my shrimp to a 125l from a 27l and have been using an ro filter which was 25gpd I've now upgraded to 200gpd and wanted to check as I'm still new to using RO water it's reduces to 4 tds from 450 which I presume is fine as it's about 99% and waste is at 1:1.25 when I measured. Just wanted to check as when I started using it my water was at 0 tds about 1 week ago and the Di resin still looks fine (no colour change yet) as it's new.

Just checking as I know 4 tds is nothing to put my nose up at especially with my original tap water.

Also I'm keeping crystal red and diamond blue shrimp. Originally used tap water but kept gradually losing the crystal reds which I presume was due to the tap water as they're fine since I swapped to RO plus got some shrimplets as well.

And finally I'm going to use co2 and wanted to know what levels as I hear mixed things about co2 and shrimp. In case anyone asks it's just because some of my plants really struggle without it

Any help is appreciated and apologies for the essay of a post


----------

